# Sony stellt PSP2 vor? *Update 2*



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Tokyo Game Show hat *"Sony"* den Nachfolger zur *Playstation Portable* vorgestellt. Leider hinter veschlossenen Türen. Dennoch sind einige Informationen nach draußen gedrungen.

Die Sony Corporation ist der zweitgrößte japanische Elektronikkonzern mit Sitz in Shinagawa, Tokio. Kerngeschäft ist die Unterhaltungselektronik.

Die PSP2 soll laut einigen Quellen über ein *Touchpannel* und *zwei Analogsticks* verfügen.

Das Display bietet eine *HD-Auflösung* und ist im Vergleich mit der PSP1 um 1 Zoll gewachsen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Achtung! Kein Orginalbild! Bild zeigt eine Fancreation!)

Das Design der PSP2 ist noch *nicht* *Final*. Anscheinend hat man bei Sony noch keinen Kompromiss zwischen Batterielaufzeit, Hitzeabgabe und Leistung gefunden.

Anonyme Quellen berichten von einem Release im *Herbst 2011*. Sony hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht dazu geäußert.

Update 28.10.2010

Anscheinend haben die Spieleentwickler Angst vor Raupkopien auf der PSP2. Die Hardware ist durchaus zufriedenstellend, nur die Raupkopien machen den Entwicklern sorgen, da Sony anscheinend keine ausreichenden Maßnahmen dagegen ergriffen hat.

Ein Entwickler der anonym bleiben möchte, sagt folgendes:


> "Sony hat gegen das Problem (Raubkopien) nichts unternommen. Es ist fraglich, ob sich die Entwicklung für die PSP 2 für uns rentiert."


 
Ein weiterer äußert sich so zur Problematik:


> "Sony müsste eine bessere und sichere Strategie gegen Raubkopien entwickeln, bevor unser Studio Gefallen daran findet wieder für klassische Handhelds zu entwickeln. Wir hatten in der Vergangenheit mehr Glück mit Projekten für das iPhone bzw. den iPod Touch als bei der Spieleentwicklung für Nintendos und Sonys Konsolen."


 
Ob die Angst der Entwickler berechtigt ist, muss die Zeit zeigen. Laut offiziellen Aussagen von Sony und Nintendo will man bessere Anti-Raubkopie-Systeme in die Handhelds mit einbinden.

Nintendo will versuchen mit regelmäßigen Firmware-Updates die Jailbreaks zu verhindern. Wie Sony vorgehen wird, ist nicht bekannt. Jedoch erwarten die Entwickler vom Unterhaltungsriesen eine detaliierte Antwort auf diese Frage.


Update II 18.11.2010

Wie die Jungs von Hartware.de berichten, sind im Netz die ersten Fotos einer DEV-PSP2 aufgetaucht. Ein Dev-Kit ist eine Plattform mit der Spieleentwickler ihre Titel abstimmen. Damit ist klar, dass sich viele Details bis zur endgültigen Form noch ändern können. Die Bilder des PSP-2-Dev-Kits zeigen zwei Kameras, eine Webcam, die sich auf den Nutzer richtet und eine, die für Fotos und Videoaufzeichnungen dient. Auch ein Trackpad und zwei Analogsticks sind zu erkennen. Der Dev-Kit ähnelt der PSP Go, denn auch hier ist die Leiste mit den Eingabemöglichkeiten so gestaltet, dass sie sich unter den Bildschirm schieben lässt.

Laut Gerüchteküche sollen Spieleentwickler bereits seit Anfang 2010 PSP-2-Dev-Kits in Händen halten. Electronic Arts hatte etwa bereits offen zugegeben über Muster zu verfügen

Angeblich soll Sonys neues Handheld doppelt so viel RAM wie eine Xbox 360 nutzen und von der Leistung her auf einem Niveau mit der ersten Xbox liegen.

Bilder sind wie immer im Anhang. 



Gruß
Pain

Quelle:
PSP2 Hits Next Fall With Dual Analog Sticks, Touch Pad and Bigger Screen
Sony stellt PSP 2 vor - News Hartware.net
Entwickler abgeschreckt von PSP2? - News Hartware.net
Bilder der PSP 2 durchgesickert - News Hartware.net


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor*

das ist wieder mal lediglich ein gerücht nicht mehr.


----------



## Adam West (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor*



Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist wieder mal lediglich ein gerücht nicht mehr.



warum? es wurde doch vorgestellt...

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor*



Adam West schrieb:


> warum? es wurde doch vorgestellt...
> 
> MfG


 

Stimmt! Nur eben nicht der Öffentlichkeit. Da das Design noch nicht Final ist, kann ich das auch verstehen.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor*



Adam West schrieb:


> warum? es wurde doch vorgestellt...
> 
> MfG



dazu gibt es keinerlei bestätigung von offizieller seite, demnach ist es - ein gerücht.
falls doch - bitte mit quelle. 

kotaku ist zwar eine gute seite, aber auch die haben schon enten in die welt gesetzt.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor*

Ich glaub kaum das das eine Ente ist. 

PSP2: Hat Sony die ersten Prototypen der Playstation Portable 2 verschickt? - Cynamite.de - Games. Fun. Entertainment.

Es ist ja nicht nur kotaku die darüber berichten.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum das das eine Ente ist.



was nichts daran ändert, dass es sich lediglich um ein gerücht handelt, dass sony die psp 2 gerade vorgestellt hätte.  

edit:
ehrlich gesagt kapier ich grad nicht, worüber wir hier diskutieren.
es gibt keine belege für das was kotaku behauptet, also ist es kein fakt. fertig.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor*

Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben mehrere Quellen das bestätigt. Nur weil Sony sowas nicht der Öffentlichkeit bekannt gibt, muss es ja keine Ente sein. 

Natürlich bleib ich als Außenstehender skeptisch. Daher warte ich erstmal ob noch mehr Fakten dazu auftauchen. Ich werd den Thread hier aktuell halten. 

Ich denk mal Sony wird jetzt auf _Facebook _belagert werden. Mal sehen wann eine Stellungnahme kommt.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben mehrere Quellen das bestätigt.



auch das ipad mini bspw wurde von unzähligen quellen "bestätigt"...



> Nur weil Sony sowas nicht der Öffentlichkeit bekannt gibt, muss es ja keine Ente sein.



natürlich nicht. behauptet ja auch keiner. könnte aber - und so definiert sich "gerücht" nunmal. 



> Natürlich bleib ich als Außenstehender skeptisch.



sieht man ja an deiner überschrift.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor*



> sieht man ja an deiner überschrift.


Danke das du es erwähnst. Da fehlt das "?" -.-


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Danke das du es erwähnst. Da fehlt das "?" -.-




ah, dann hätten wir uns das ganze hin und her sparen können.
nur darum gings mir eigentlich.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Is vor lauter Müdigkeit heute morgen wohl passiert. 

Danke für die Info 

Habs echt übersehen. -.-


----------



## Eiche (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

die wurde doch schon vor 2jahren vorgestellt XD da habe ich noch die PLAY3 gelesen das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Emericaner (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

sie schaut aber recht geil aus.
nur sollte man damit auch dann "gescheit" mit anderen spielen können und sie ordentlich nützen können, den die umd geschichte war nicht recht so überzeugend.
touchpanel hört sich schon mal gut.
(war selber besitzer einer psp 1004 & 3004)


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

@ Emericaner

Ich hoff du hast das Kleingedruckte gelesen. 



> (Achtung! Kein Orginalbild! Bild zeigt eine Fancreation!)


----------



## Emericaner (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> @ Emericaner
> 
> Ich hoff du hast das Kleingedruckte gelesen.



war mir schon klar. aber die fancreation schaut doch ziemlich schick aus.

PSP 2: Neue Details deuten größeren Bildschirm und HD-Fähigkeit an - Cynamite.de - Games. Fun. Entertainment.
(falls der link noch nicht aufgetaucht ist.)

Release *angeblich*_/vielleicht _Herbst 2011.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Hab ich schon gelesen. Trotzdem danke 

Bin gespannt wann Sony ein Statement dazu abliefert.


----------



## Emericaner (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Da bin ich auch gespannt, vorallem wie Sony die Spiele auf die PSP2 bringen will. Hoffentlich nicht wieder über UMD. Und in welcher Preisklasse sie liegen dürfte und was man mit ihr so alles anstellen kann.

lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Naja die psp ist übelst geflopt damals aufgrund der umds da der herstellungsprozess über Umwege ablief (über Sony). Da hatten nicht soviele bock drauf. Und das mit der PsP go war genauso Mist da man sich Spiele nur noch downloaden konnte. Würden für die neue Psp genügend und gescheite Spiele kommen würde ich sie mir aber sicher kaufen.


----------



## Ezio (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Wer braucht noch Handhelds im Zeitalter der Smartphones?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Leute die Spiele spielen, für die man Tasten benötigt.
Da kommt halt kein Smartphone ran, außer wenn wirklich mal ein PSP-Handy kommt.


----------



## Ezio (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Deswegen würde ich aber kein zweites Gerät mitschleppen, überhaupt macht der Gyrosensor viel mehr Spaß


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Das Smartphone ist keine Konsole und für Spiele nicht ernstzunehmen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Naja, manche Spiele laufen sehr gut drauf, aber ein Smartphone ist keine Ersatz für ein Handheld.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*



> Da kommt halt kein Smartphone ran, außer wenn wirklich mal ein PSP-Handy kommt.



Ein PSP-Handy? Da würde mich ja interessieren wie das aussehen wird. 



> Das Smartphone ist keine Konsole und für Spiele nicht ernstzunehmen.


Find ich auch. Die Games auf dem Apfel-Produkten sind ja ganz nett, aber an eine Hand-Held-Konsole kommen sie einfach nicht ran.


----------



## Emericaner (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*



Ezio schrieb:


> Wer braucht noch Handhelds im Zeitalter der Smartphones?



ganz einfach: größerer bildschrim, bedienelemente (nicht nur touch), bessere grafik/auflösung.

und nebenbei bringt sich ein smartphone nichts, wenn man dauer musikhört,videos schaut und dann noch telefonieren will.
ein smartphone ist meiner ansicht nach fürs kurze internet zwischendurch da. und das gleiche gilt auch für musik/video aber ein smartphone ist sicherlich nicht für den dauergebrauch bestimmt, dafür sind die handehelds und ipods da.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

@Pain
Klick mich.

Hab auf dem IPhone schon Demos von "Die Siedler" und manchen Old-Scool Shootern gespielt und es funktionierte ganz gut.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Hey, das sieht ja mal gar nicht so schlecht aus. 

Ob wir das jemals im Laden sehen werden?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Ich hoffe nicht, da ich mir kein Sony "Handy" kaufen will.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Wird halt ein Sony Erricson werden. 

Es muss natürlich von den technischen Daten auch überzeugen können.


----------



## Ezio (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*



Emericaner schrieb:


> ganz einfach: größerer bildschrim, bedienelemente (nicht nur touch), bessere grafik/auflösung.
> 
> und nebenbei bringt sich ein smartphone nichts, wenn man dauer musikhört,videos schaut und dann noch telefonieren will.
> ein smartphone ist meiner ansicht nach fürs kurze internet zwischendurch da. und das gleiche gilt auch für musik/video aber ein smartphone ist sicherlich nicht für den dauergebrauch bestimmt, dafür sind die handehelds und ipods da.



Widerspruch? Der iPod ist nur ein iPhone ohne Telefon 

Ich hab übrigens nie mehr meine PSP benutzt seit ich das iPhone hab, ist für mich einfach überflüssig.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Das kommt drauf an wer was braucht, eine vollwertige Konsole oder ein Multifunktionsgerät.


----------



## Ahab (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Boah geil.  Da werd ich ja glatt nochmal zum Kosolero! 

Edit: schade, seh grade dasses nur eine Fancreation ist.


----------



## CentaX (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Tipp: Guckt mal auf PSPSource.de
Da ist ne News, die hat noch ein paar Infos / Spekulationen mehr, bezüglich Problemen mit Hitzeentwicklung, Touchpad auf der Rückseite (ich meine wtf?^^ Kann mir nichts drunter vorstellen)...
Könnte für den einen oder anderen vllt interessant sein


----------



## Genghis99 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Zwickt mich - aber ist es nicht sowieso Blödsinn, das man mit einem Handheld a la PSP oder DSi NICHT telefonieren kann ? Die Technik würde - wäre ein UMTS Teil vorhanden - doch locker zum "Skypen" ausreichen.

So gesehen - Spekulation hin oder her - Nintendo schläft nicht, die Handhelds sind gefragt und Sony wird sich nicht auf der heutigen PSP ausruhen (können). Und das ein Nachfolger eine schnelle Internetverbindung haben wird - ist eigentlich keine Spekulation - sondern bloss der nächste Schritt.

Wie wärs eigentlich auch noch mit einem DVBT Empfänger ?


----------



## Painkiller (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Es gibt Neuigkeiten zum PSP-Phone

Die technischen Daten sind bekannt.

Enthüllung des Playstation Phone - News Hartware.net


----------



## Superwip (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor?*

Von der Hardwareleistung her nur ein erstaunlich geringer Fortschritt...

Gab es nicht Gerüchte über einen ULV Quadcore Cell? Dagegen ist das ein Witz...


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor? *Update**

Kleines Update zur PSP2-Problematik "Raubkopien" ist Online.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sony stellt PSP2 vor? *Update**

Ein geschlossenes Android-System ist ja auch was feines.


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2010)

So...

Es gibt ein Update. 

News, Infos und Bilder findet ihr auf Seite 1 im Startpost.

Gruß
Pain


----------

